
Tesla working on Autopilot radar changes after crash - vadmeste
http://phys.org/news/2016-07-tesla-autopilot-radar.html
======
mtgx
This is exactly why the self-driving car vendors should have full liability
for accidents. There's no bigger incentive to fix the issue if everyone sees
them as the guilty party, and they can't just get away by pointing the blame
at someone else. No other regulation is going to be as effective as this in
making sure self-driving systems work exactly as intended with the absolute
minimum of accidents.

~~~
vadmeste
I agree, besides everybody want self-driving cars to reduce accident rate..
This should succeed.

